# do you last longer if you are married?



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

if you have trouble lasting long in bed does it get easier to last longer when your married?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When you get married it is possible to find yourself in a situation where your spouse complains that you take too long and this impacts his/her self confidence because you used to be fast. Then taking longer might be falsely attributed to your spouse thinking that you do not find them attractive anymore. A spouse will not see that you do not accept yourself for being too fast and your lack of self confidence will undermine the relationship.

The answer you need to hear is that when you are married it hopefully becomes easier just to be yourself, regardless if you are fast or slow.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Many woman don't care if you last longer or not, as long as you are attuned to her needs. There are other sex acts if you find yourself climaxing quickly.

Marriage in and of itself doesn't help. But if your marriage has frequent sex, that might help draw things out.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

badsanta said:


> When you get married it is possible to find yourself in a situation where your spouse complains that you take too long and this impacts his/her self confidence because you used to be fast. Then taking longer might be falsely attributed to your spouse thinking that you do not find them attractive anymore. A spouse will not see that you do not accept yourself for being too fast and your lack of self confidence will undermine the relationship.
> 
> The answer you need to hear is that when you are married it hopefully becomes easier just to be yourself, regardless if you are fast or slow.
> 
> ...


Bad Santa is my favorite christmas film. 
is it better to marry a virgin or have sex with them before marriage?


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

sixty-eight said:


> Many woman don't care if you last longer or not, as long as you are attuned to her needs. There are other sex acts if you find yourself climaxing quickly.
> 
> Marriage in and of itself doesn't help. But if your marriage has frequent sex, that might help draw things out.


its great if they don't care about the lasting aspect.
i have problems even without a girl.
i can't date really.
maybe it will change when i'm in my 20s.
yeah i guess if my future wife does it everyday i will be better after a while.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

If I ever get a chance, I'll let you know. I suspect since it will be few and far in between times you are allowed to do it, you won't last as long.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

jb02157 said:


> If I ever get a chance, I'll let you know. I suspect since it will be few and far in between times you are allowed to do it, you won't last as long.


at least she will have to do it whereas when you are single nobody has to.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> its great if they don't care about the lasting aspect.
> i have problems even without a girl.
> i can't date really.
> maybe it will change when i'm in my 20s.
> yeah i guess if my future wife does it everyday i will be better after a while.


As a kid I made a tireless study of sex and sexual matters...I concentrated on increasing my staying power, every time I masturbated.....When I got to a girl in real life I was a NINJA...Think Chumley on "Pawn stars"....I could swing my num-chuks till she screamed "I surrender ninja master"...Only her lips didn't form those words....and sometimes kept moving a long time after she stopped making any sounds....Continue your journey Grasshopper...


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> at least she will have to do it whereas when you are single nobody has to.


No one has to, not even your future wife.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> No one has to, not even your future wife.


The only difference is that you will have to pay all the bills, and give her half of everything when you get divorced.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> No one has to, not even your future wife.


wow that would not be a good marriage :crying:


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> As a kid I made a tireless study of sex and sexual matters...I concentrated on increasing my staying power, every time I masturbated.....When I got to a girl in real life I was a NINJA...Think Chumley on "Pawn stars"....I could swing my num-chuks till she screamed "I surrender ninja master"...Only her lips didn't form those words....and sometimes kept moving a long time after she stopped making any sounds....Continue your journey Grasshopper...


i'm the opposite, i have trouble at the beach etc


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe a good marriage is good for premature ejaculation. There are many suggested 'exercises' to do to try to cure this. First you do them by yourself. Then you do them with your partner. If you have a good partner, who is understanding and open and willing to do the exercises with you, then I believe it can get much better. 

When my wife and I are getting along well, having sex regularly (2 or 3 times a week) I last much longer. If we haven't had sex for a couple of weeks, then not so much.

Your thought about having sex because you are married needs to change. For many relationships, the amount of sex you have goes down after marriage. This is a very important discussion you need to have with your partner before getting married.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> i'm the opposite, i have trouble at the beach etc


Let us take this post one sentence at a time*..."i'm the opposite"
*If you are truly the opposite, you will be attracted to dudes....
I suspect you are only confused.....

*I have trouble at the beach *...Wear sun screen, swim fins, and goggles, and you will be very beach successful...

I hope this addresses all your issues....Safe journey Grasshopper...


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

@jb02157, stop infecting the thread because you are disillusioned. Not everyone has a wife that doesn't want sex. My husband won't have sex with me either, but i don't take that information and apply it to all men or all marriages. Poor guy just wants advice to not ejaculate prematurely. I believe @Woodchuck answered that well. There are a few ways to desensitize yourself if lasting is what you would like to achieve. Most women desire an attentive, loving partner. Lasting for hours or whatever is not the ideal. I know of a man who was said to have a very small package, but he always had willing partners because of his other talents.

I saw you asked if you should marry a virgin or not. This is a huge dillemma. I know many people who waited until marriage for sex (for religious reasons), only to find that after the wedding, their partner didn't find the wait so difficult and was content to continue on not having sex (or having it infrequently). If you feel compelled to wait, that's fine. But be advised, it would be a good idea to make sure that you are having an equally difficult time waiting as she is. A long dating relationship/engagement so that you can know all about the person you are marrying is a difficult undertaking if you plan to be celibate.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Women generally do not want or need a partner to last for hours. Most women (70% or more) don't ever orgasm from penis-in-vagina sex. They need clitoral stimulation or they don't orgasm, ever. Just keep that in mind in your quest to last longer, and make sure you are focusing on other skills besides how long you can go before orgasm.

Also, as a young man, you can orgasm and then get another erection pretty quickly. Give her some oral, give her an orgasm, and then you can go again if she's so inclined as well.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> if you have trouble lasting long in bed does it get easier to last longer when your married?


Yes and no. It's not so much that you're married, but there is research that men last longer with longer term partners. But as others mentioned, your partner might not want to last super long. Sometimes your partner will be more than satisfied with a quickie or good foreplay/afterplay.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Buy a copy of the "Joy of sex". Read up and learn techniques on how to please a woman. You should always be a considerate lover, make sure your partner is enjoying whatever you are doing. Take care of her pleasure and show her what makes you feel good. This way you are both involved in the process. The good thing about sex is you can do it in different position, stop and continue, if you need time. You can both take as long as you want. Just be considerate.

Marrying a virgin does not mean you are going to get better sex. If you are waiting until you are married, make sure you are both passionate about each other. Make sure she wants you as much as you want her. Because sometimes, people find out too late that they are not sexually compatible. 

Being married does not mean your wife have to have sex with you. You should not force or guilt her into having sex with you. You should both want to be with each other. Sex should be a way you express love, commitment and bond with each other. Sex is way more than you getting off, in a marriage. It's giving and sharing of each other.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> at least she will have to do it whereas when you are single nobody has to.


LOL. You've got a LOT to learn about not only marriage but women in general.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

norajane said:


> Women generally do not want or need a partner to last for hours. Most women (70% or more) don't ever orgasm from penis-in-vagina sex. They need clitoral stimulation or they don't orgasm, ever. Just keep that in mind in your quest to last longer, and make sure you are focusing on other skills besides how long you can go before orgasm.
> 
> Also, as a young man, you can orgasm and then get another erection pretty quickly. Give her some oral, give her an orgasm, and then you can go again if she's so inclined as well.


Lasting for hours would be awful...I mean just the friction and exertion would be like running a 10k....

However, I think most women who orgasm readily through PIV would like to know she could depend on her partner being capable of 15-20 minutes. 

His orgasm in 30 seconds would usually not be satisfying for her, and would probably result in him not being willing to give her oral.....

In my experience, with proper foreplay, some woman can orgasm within 2-5 minutes, sometimes sooner....However for the most part, orgasm in 5-15 minutes is the norm...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

marriage_student said:


> Bad Santa is my favorite christmas film.
> is it better to marry a virgin or have sex with them before marriage?


I'm not Bad Santa but nail her like a loose board before you get married. Might be the last sex you ever have. Waiting for marriage to have sex is like waiting to arrive in the desert before you go swimming.

If you were a mouse, would you be more likely to be offered cheese before the trap sprung or after?


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SadSamIAm said:


> I believe a good marriage is good for premature ejaculation. There are many suggested 'exercises' to do to try to cure this. First you do them by yourself. Then you do them with your partner. If you have a good partner, who is understanding and open and willing to do the exercises with you, then I believe it can get much better.
> 
> When my wife and I are getting along well, having sex regularly (2 or 3 times a week) I last much longer. If we haven't had sex for a couple of weeks, then not so much.
> 
> Your thought about having sex because you are married needs to change. For many relationships, the amount of sex you have goes down after marriage. This is a very important discussion you need to have with your partner before getting married.


i have not got a partner yet but i put lotion on a ladies thighs at the beach. i noticed when i did that that i could not hold myself in, and that will be a problem if i have a partner. 
do ladies also get this kind of out-of-control feeling when touching men?



Woodchuck said:


> Let us take this post one sentence at a time*..."i'm the opposite"
> *If you are truly the opposite, you will be attracted to dudes....
> I suspect you are only confused.....
> 
> ...


i prefer girls with pink nipples and big boobs. 



sixty-eight said:


> @jb02157, stop infecting the thread because you are disillusioned. Not everyone has a wife that doesn't want sex. My husband won't have sex with me either, but i don't take that information and apply it to all men or all marriages. Poor guy just wants advice to not ejaculate prematurely. I believe @Woodchuck answered that well. There are a few ways to desensitize yourself if lasting is what you would like to achieve. Most women desire an attentive, loving partner. Lasting for hours or whatever is not the ideal. I know of a man who was said to have a very small package, but he always had willing partners because of his other talents.
> 
> I saw you asked if you should marry a virgin or not. This is a huge dillemma. I know many people who waited until marriage for sex (for religious reasons), only to find that after the wedding, their partner didn't find the wait so difficult and was content to continue on not having sex (or having it infrequently). If you feel compelled to wait, that's fine. But be advised, it would be a good idea to make sure that you are having an equally difficult time waiting as she is. A long dating relationship/engagement so that you can know all about the person you are marrying is a difficult undertaking if you plan to be celibate.


i might be more suited to a virgin during the dating at least.
i will make a fool of myself if i touch a girl thighs as i did once and had prem. 
at least during marriage she might be more sympathetic when it happens etc


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

JoeHenderson said:


> Yes and no. It's not so much that you're married, but there is research that men last longer with longer term partners. But as others mentioned, your partner might not want to last super long. Sometimes your partner will be more than satisfied with a quickie or good foreplay/afterplay.


quickie is no problem, good if that is common.



brooklynAnn said:


> Buy a copy of the "Joy of sex". Read up and learn techniques on how to please a woman. You should always be a considerate lover, make sure your partner is enjoying whatever you are doing. Take care of her pleasure and show her what makes you feel good. This way you are both involved in the process. The good thing about sex is you can do it in different position, stop and continue, if you need time. You can both take as long as you want. Just be considerate.
> 
> Marrying a virgin does not mean you are going to get better sex. If you are waiting until you are married, make sure you are both passionate about each other. Make sure she wants you as much as you want her. Because sometimes, people find out too late that they are not sexually compatible.
> 
> ...


i'd rather kiss her boobs and thighs than get into intercourse, because i won't last long once i go in. so i def won't have problem pleasing her! 



GusPolinski said:


> LOL. You've got a LOT to learn about not only marriage but women in general.


that's not my fault :|



Woodchuck said:


> Lasting for hours would be awful...I mean just the friction and exertion would be like running a 10k....
> 
> However, I think most women who orgasm readily through PIV would like to know she could depend on her partner being capable of 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...


even if i can't last long in intercourse i'll be happy to finger her to ecstasy. and girls like fingers, they do it during masturbating (except for the girls that have vibrators). do girls have orgasms if i suck their boobs? doing that would make even ME ejaculate i bet!



unbelievable said:


> I'm not Bad Santa but nail her like a loose board before you get married. Might be the last sex you ever have. Waiting for marriage to have sex is like waiting to arrive in the desert before you go swimming.
> 
> If you were a mouse, would you be more likely to be offered cheese before the trap sprung or after?


before.
i remember a scene from Bad Santa where he had this girl at the pinball machine and he was pushing his lap into her bottom when he was playing pinball with her in front of her :noel::yay:


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

How old are you marriage student?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i remember listening to howard stern a long time ago.

i'm no howard stern fan, but he could be entertaining.

a young guy called in for sex advice. he told howard; "i'm going to do it with my gf for the first time, and
i'm nervous that i'll fire off too fast. she has experience, and this is my first time".

howard told the guy "take care of yourself at least 2-3 times that day beginning in the morning; you'll be fine and just don't worry".

actually, i thought that was pretty good advice coming from loudmouth stern.

to OP. i think you're over worrying. i was nervous my first time. had never done it. frankly, didn't know what the bleep to do.
like the other guy, she had experience and i didn't. i didn't read magazines or books on what to do. my dad never said anything.
what the bleep do i do????. you know what? it turned out fine.
depend on your God given natural ability as a man, and if you treat the woman with respect, i think you'll be ok.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL. You've got a LOT to learn about not only marriage but women in general.





marriage_student said:


> that's not my fault :|


Assuming that you're correct, at some point it will be.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> How old are you marriage student?


18 and i have finished year 12 last year.



jorgegene said:


> i remember listening to howard stern a long time ago.
> 
> i'm no howard stern fan, but he could be entertaining.
> 
> ...


i have been coming when i wake up cos the matress feels good etc so i'll do that trick of taking care 3 times before the date. 
when i cummed at the beach when i touched a girls soft leg i had not taken care of myself before it. 
do girls cum too a lot when they touch their own legs/boobs?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> is it better to marry a virgin or have sex with them before marriage?


If there is something I could type on this forum that would persuade you one way or the other with regards to that question, I would be deeply concerned. 

The question you ask is a personal preference and also based on spiritual beliefs that is about respecting how your future spouse feels towards that question. 

If you are going to marry someone, you ask that question to each other. 

Badsanta


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I wouldn't say marriage per se as just finding someone who you can be comfortable around. There are plenty of things you can do (different positions, foreplay, use condoms especially ones that have de-sensitizing gel, etc...) that might be easier to work around if your partner is understanding. I found that at times condoms were nice in that they would help maintain some control if you felt a little extra sensitive, but at times it would get to the point where it would numb me so even though I could keep going and going, I wasn't going to finish unless I took the condom off and my wife applied a lot of hand/oral pressure.

TBH, lasting hours sounds excruciating, odds are you will throw out your back before you are done lol. 

I will say, since i have been married for a while, it is nice not having to deal with any performance anxiety (as I am sure many guys deal with) when first meeting someone new.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

badsanta said:


> If there is something I could type on this forum that would persuade you one way or the other with regards to that question, I would be deeply concerned.
> 
> The question you ask is a personal preference and also based on spiritual beliefs that is about respecting how your future spouse feels towards that question.
> 
> ...


are most catholic girls virgins?



EllisRedding said:


> I wouldn't say marriage per se as just finding someone who you can be comfortable around. There are plenty of things you can do (different positions, foreplay, use condoms especially ones that have de-sensitizing gel, etc...) that might be easier to work around if your partner is understanding. I found that at times condoms were nice in that they would help maintain some control if you felt a little extra sensitive, but at times it would get to the point where it would numb me so even though I could keep going and going, I wasn't going to finish unless I took the condom off and my wife applied a lot of hand/oral pressure.
> 
> TBH, lasting hours sounds excruciating, odds are you will throw out your back before you are done lol.
> 
> I will say, since i have been married for a while, it is nice not having to deal with any performance anxiety (as I am sure many guys deal with) when first meeting someone new.


condoms are hard to put on without coming etc.
i agree, it will be easier when i'm married. 



Personal said:


> When you touch your own leg or chest do you cum a lot?


no but i have a male body, so is a very different thing to touch obviously - completely opposite.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> are most catholic girls virgins?


Last time I managed to get my hands on the confessional logbook, I got a bit distracted by some of the other things I was reading. But from what I remember it did seem that catholic girls are much more likely to have stolen a pair of jack rogers sandals from friends or a department store than to have lost their virginity.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Last time I managed to get my hands on the confessional logbook, I got a bit distracted by some of the other things I was reading. But from what I remember it did seem that catholic girls are much more likely to have stolen a pair of jack rogers sandals from friends or a department store than to have lost their virginity.


well i went to a catholic high school (that i finished last year) but i still have no idea which were virgins. but the girls with the highest socks looked the horniest, and only about one-fifth of them did that.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> well i went to a catholic high school (that i finished last year) but i still have no idea which were virgins. but the girls with the highest socks looked the horniest, and only about one-fifth of them did that.


Did you have any kind of sex education at your school? 

A lot of people go into a marriage with sexual issues either with themselves or their partner thinking they will just sort themselves out but look around, read some of these same people 10, 20 years later and it's still not working. Marrying a virgin is not a fix either. 

Things don't magically get better just because you are married. 

I wonder if some kind of individual counselling would be a good thing for you, something that could work on your confidence and abilities with women in general + some much needed sex education. 
You are open to learn and talk about it which is good, a professional would be able to help you more though.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Did you have any kind of sex education at your school?
> 
> A lot of people go into a marriage with sexual issues either with themselves or their partner thinking they will just sort themselves out but look around, read some of these same people 10, 20 years later and it's still not working. Marrying a virgin is not a fix either.
> 
> ...


in year 7 there was sex education, and i finished high school last year.

maybe i should go the opposite root and marry a sexaholic, because they would know everything and i'd learn from them. 
i wouldn't mind going to a sexaholics meeting, i just need to find out where they are held etc.

i'd only go to a therapist if she is female and under 40, but i'm not sure how to go about finding her.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> in year 7 there was sex education, and i finished high school last year.
> 
> maybe i should go the opposite root and marry a sexaholic, because they would know everything and i'd learn from them.
> i wouldn't mind going to a sexaholics meeting, i just need to find out where they are held etc.
> ...


You're starting to sound like your trolling. In case you are serious, no. That is not a good idea. 

Secondly- no, your second thing is also not a good idea for you to have a therapist that you could become sexually attracted to because you already have issues with controlling yourself.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You're starting to sound like your trolling. In case you are serious, no. That is not a good idea.
> 
> Secondly- no, your second thing is also not a good idea for you to have a therapist that you could become sexually attracted to because you already have issues with controlling yourself.


its trolling to think that a sexaholic is appealing? ok....


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> maybe i should go the opposite root and marry a sexaholic, because they would know everything and i'd learn from them. i wouldn't mind going to a sexaholics meeting, i just need to find out where they are held etc.


So this Catholic schoolboy goes to a priest and asks about wanting to attend a sexaholics meeting so he could learn about getting fücked. The priest then encourages the boy that it is nothing to feel ashamed of, and that a matter of fact that the nuns actually operate a brothel that would be a much safer place for him to learn. So the boy takes down detailed directions and proceeds to drive way off into the countryside where he comes to this old stone building with a big sign saying, "Nuns of St Goodtimes Brothel, Best in the World!" 

He steps out and goes to the front door and explains the priest sent him there to learn about getting fücked really good. The nun then goes into detail explaining their services and fees. While rather expensive the boy agreed that this would be the best place to learn so he went to the convenient ATM next to the front door and withdrew $500 to pay the fee for a full service session. The nun then led him to a door and told the boy to go right through that hallway. 

The boy enters the hallway and it was very long and winded around, but there seemed to be no bedroom doors and the hallway kept going. He turned around and discovered he had been locked in and could not go back out, so he kept going down this hallway for what seemed like forever, it eventually lead to this underground tunnel and he went through there and walked for what felt like miles and then came to a stairway. At the top of the stairway was a door. His heart pounded with excitement and he rushed to the door and ran through it. The door slammed shut as soon as he went through and he was standing right where he had parked his car. That door too was now locked as well as the other one where he had entered the building. The only thing different was a note on his car, so he got it and it read, "you just got fücked by the nuns of St Goodtimes, enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Marriage should not be a priority for you right now. Education should be. You have a lot to learn about women and about sexuality before you can be a decent husband and sexual partner.

Go to the library and find some books on sexuality written for teenagers. Go on some real dates with real girls (and don't assume they'll end in sex, you'll probably strike out a lot before you learn what you need to know). Spend non-sexual time with real women... actually talk to them, and listen to them, and learn to view them as whole, complete people. Don't consider porn to be a way to learn about sex, it will teach you a lot of inaccurate things about women and their sexuality.

If you put all your focus on whether you marry a virgin or a sexaholic, you'll end up disappointed. Hope for a girl you can share love and respect with, so she'll be willing to learn with you and teach you.

And stop putting lotion on women at the beach. Seriously, don't do it. No matter how much you like it, if you really cum from just touching a woman, that has to be MASSIVELY creepy for the woman who doesn't even know you. Keep your hands to yourself until you learn some control.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

my experience is that all the good catholic girls or religious girls were the easiest. 

and the ones with a reputation of being easy were just the opposite.

always made me chuckle.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You're starting to sound like your trolling.


Pretty much thought this from the start of the thread tbh ...


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> wow that would not be a good marriage :crying:


Please read some of the other threads in this section to see how bad it can be.

Getting married doesn't guarantee sex, for either partner.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

intheory said:


> You sound like you are 12 years old; not 18 years old.
> 
> I hope you asked that woman at the beach for her permission before you rubbed lotion on her and then ejaculated on/around her.
> 
> Premature ejaculation gets old for your female partner. After the first 10 years of marriage, it's a real drag. Learn how to control your body. Try Kegels.


i'm not even close to 12, i have finished high school.
and i'm not sexual harasser either. 
it only went in my shorts anyway, so its not disgusting etc.



badsanta said:


> So this Catholic schoolboy goes to a priest and asks about wanting to attend a sexaholics meeting so he could learn about getting fücked. The priest then encourages the boy that it is nothing to feel ashamed of, and that a matter of fact that the nuns actually operate a brothel that would be a much safer place for him to learn. So the boy takes down detailed directions and proceeds to drive way off into the countryside where he comes to this old stone building with a big sign saying, "Nuns of St Goodtimes Brothel, Best in the World!"
> 
> He steps out and goes to the front door and explains the priest sent him there to learn about getting fücked really good. The nun then goes into detail explaining their services and fees. While rather expensive the boy agreed that this would be the best place to learn so he went to the convenient ATM next to the front door and withdrew $500 to pay the fee for a full service session. The nun then led him to a door and told the boy to go right through that hallway.
> 
> The boy enters the hallway and it was very long and winded around, but there seemed to be no bedroom doors and the hallway kept going. He turned around and discovered he had been locked in and could not go back out, so he kept going down this hallway for what seemed like forever, it eventually lead to this underground tunnel and he went through there and walked for what felt like miles and then came to a stairway. At the top of the stairway was a door. His heart pounded with excitement and he rushed to the door and ran through it. The door slammed shut as soon as he went through and he was standing right where he had parked his car. That door too was now locked as well as the other one where he had entered the building. The only thing different was a note on his car, so he got it and it read, "you just got fücked by the nuns of St Goodtimes, enjoy the rest of your day!


too detailed to be funny :|



EllisRedding said:


> Pretty much thought this from the start of the thread tbh ...


i'm only being honest.
i'm probably the most honest poster here.
your gif won't change that.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> Marriage should not be a priority for you right now. Education should be. You have a lot to learn about women and about sexuality before you can be a decent husband and sexual partner.
> 
> Go to the library and find some books on sexuality written for teenagers. Go on some real dates with real girls (and don't assume they'll end in sex, you'll probably strike out a lot before you learn what you need to know). Spend non-sexual time with real women... actually talk to them, and listen to them, and learn to view them as whole, complete people. Don't consider porn to be a way to learn about sex, it will teach you a lot of inaccurate things about women and their sexuality.
> 
> ...


thanks that's good advice, i will do it :smthumbup:
i just started playing for a tennis club and playing mixed doubles tennis (and singles) so i will get to be non-sexual with a lady (i met her last week and practiced with her). 

its ok i talked to the lady on the beach for 30 minutes, i just lay near ladies and if they talk its ok to ask if i can put lotion on her legs. 
i only got to do it once anyway, no other ladies said i could. 
i post honestly here so it might seem rude. but i'm not as honest in daily life, i am polite in daily life.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> its ok i talked to the lady on the beach for 30 minutes, i just lay near ladies and if they talk its ok to ask if i can put lotion on her legs.
> i only got to do it once anyway, no other ladies said i could.
> i post honestly here so it might seem rude. but i'm not as honest in daily life, i am polite in daily life.


I just want you to understand that from a female perspective, this is creepy. She probably would have told you no, if she'd known you would literally get off on it. I understand that you might not have been expecting that to happen. But now you know, so keep your hands to yourself until you master some control. It's not okay to get off on strangers in public.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> I just want you to understand that from a female perspective, this is creepy. She probably would have told you no, if she'd known you would literally get off on it. I understand that you might not have been expecting that to happen. But now you know, so keep your hands to yourself until you master some control. It's not okay to get off on strangers in public.


i agree, if she is still called a stranger after you meet/converse with her.
it was 100% unexpected because i don't even find legs that big a deal when i see pictures/videos, whereas touching them with a almost nude bottom so close is totally different to seeing legs in pictures/videos.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> thanks that's good advice, i will do it :smthumbup:
> i just started playing for a tennis club and playing mixed doubles tennis (and singles) so i will get to be non-sexual with a lady (i met her last week and practiced with her).
> 
> its ok i talked to the lady on the beach for 30 minutes, i just lay near ladies and if they talk its ok to ask if i can put lotion on her legs.
> ...


Next time just act like it's suntan lotion and rub it on their legs lol. Women like that. In all seriousness, it sounds like you are way behind socially in regards to women. At this rate you won't have to worry about marriage until you're 40 or so.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> too detailed to be funny :|


OK... I'll make a new one and keep it short.

A catholic schoolboy goes to his priest and confesses that he wants to learn about getting fücked. The priest then locks the door and confesses that he has a lot of trouble determining when schoolboys give him affirmative consent.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

badsanta said:


> marriage_student said:
> 
> 
> > too detailed to be funny
> ...


OMG, I just choked on my coffee when I read that...

Bad Santa! BAD!


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

badsanta said:


> OK... I'll make a new one and keep it short.
> 
> A catholic schoolboy goes to his priest and confesses that he wants to learn about getting fücked. The priest then locks the door and confesses that he has a lot of trouble determining when schoolboys give him affirmative consent.


i think i know what you are getting at with this, but the last few words make it a little unclear. 
anyway its ok, jokes are hard, i never even try to tell them (i mean i don't make up a new joke).


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Spitfire said:


> Next time just act like it's suntan lotion and rub it on their legs lol. Women like that. In all seriousness, it sounds like you are way behind socially in regards to women. At this rate you won't have to worry about marriage until you're 40 or so.


if in the honeymoon phase i think some ladies do like it being rubbed on them from what i've heard. 
i'm good at talking to ladies at least.
i don't ever bring up sexual topics etc.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> i think i know what you are getting at with this, but the last few words make it a little unclear.


Considering this statement, and the tone of this thread in general...

Here's a good place to start your education. Laci Green on affirmative consent.

https://youtu.be/TD2EooMhqRI

Check out some of her other videos too. Some are more aimed at women, but you could still learn a few things.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> Considering this statement, and the tone of this thread in general...
> 
> Here's a good place to start your education. Laci Green on affirmative consent.
> 
> ...


imagine having her as a therapist, talk about perfect :surprise:
thanks for pointing me in her direction!


----------

